# My Idea of a Baptist



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to say that this was the idea I had of a baptist until a couple of years ago:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FmQVHVL8S4]YouTube - Holy Ghost Power (The Apostle)[/ame]


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think most Baptists would let a woman come up like that and start preaching!

And what is the deal with the dude with the keys? Just went to hell, took the keys-uh from the devil, and did a backflip on him?


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

If this reflects Baptists, it's a caricature of the hyper fundamentalists. Most Baptists, even the Arminian ones, are not this bad.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 1, 2009)

raving lunatics.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Pentecostal


----------



## TsonMariytho (Apr 1, 2009)

This is very sad, because it's a pretty fair portrayal of some of the Charismatic churches. You do find Christ's sheep in there, but they are subsisting on a near-starvation diet.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 1, 2009)

Lots of talk about 'power' (from what I could decipher from the yelling). Sounds like the Simon Magus school of thought.


----------



## baron (Apr 1, 2009)

I attended a Baptist church a few weeks ago that was not far from this video clip. The young man was yelling and walking all over, I thought he was going to fall off the platform. For forty minutes he was yelling at people for not taking their spiritual life to the next level. Everything was the next level. At least their were no woman preaching.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

This clip breaks my heart in many areas. I may be the only pastor here who has pastored within the context of a Pentecostal denomination while being reformed. Much of what is in that clip is standard fare in some Pentecostal circles. Having said that, there are numbers of genuine Christians within Pentecostal churches who are much more grounded than the stereotype. This breaks my heart. Many of them know nothing else because of family or cultural pressure.

It also breaks my heart because out of context that clip makes Pentecostals easy game for sniping and name calling. I'm not defending the culture that the clip portrays except to say that we must not lower ourselves to ridiculing them. Instead we should pray for them, lovingly display the word to them. And, frankly, we could use some of the zeal that many charismatic and pentecostal Christians posses. 

The movie that the clip is taken from is a movie that I like. I know that some hate it, but is is a powerful movie. If nothing else it shows that your sin will find you out.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

sjonee said:


> This is Pentecostal



YEs this is pentecostal not baptist. 

They work people up into emotionalism and hysteria then go away assuming the adrenal and endorphin rush was some spiritual experience. 

Its like base jumping, snake handling, and many "faith" healers who just stir up the emotions. This may be very healthy for the body and I have no problem with it as long as they don't say it is any more a work of the Holy Spirit than extreme sports rush. 

If Benny Hin would never use the word God, Jesus or Holy Spirit in conjunction with what he does I wouldn't have a problem with it. 

Its just natural hormonal experience.

-----Added 4/1/2009 at 11:46:14 EST-----

Some independent and baptists may have one man up front working people up through their cadence and volume influctuations and pacing the stage into an emotional state. But I don't think that is necessarily wrong. Singing should help us enter an emotional state too. The question is, is that all there is the emotional experience or is there solid teaching, preaching of the word and worship to God as well. If the emotional involvement helps us retain the information it may be a legitimate means but not apart from the rest. 
Another concern is so many feel they go to church to get, rather than seeing it primarily as a time of offering worship to the Lord for Him, a sacrifice of praise, though we may get also. And a time to submit ourselves to the instruction of the word. 
We may get grace from the hearing and sacraments as well.
Don't you think?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

But, Don, we are to 'get' when we go to a corporate worship service. We are to 'get' fed from the word and sacrament. We are to 'get' encouraged from the fellowship of unbelievers. I think that the modern emphasis on 'going to church to give rather than get' is as man centered as can be. We can't offer anything. We are worms. The history of that type of thinking comes from the laziness of many in an Arminian setting. They attend to get their fill in order to 'make it another week'. That comes from a radical misunderstanding of grace.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> But, Don, we are to 'get' when we go to a corporate worship service. We are to 'get' fed from the word and sacrament. We are to 'get' encouraged from the fellowship of unbelievers. I think that the modern emphasis on 'going to church to give rather than get' is as man centered as can be. We can't offer anything. We are worms. The history of that type of thinking comes from the laziness of many in an Arminian setting. They attend to get their fill in order to 'make it another week'. That comes from a radical misunderstanding of grace.



I agree we are to get, but its a priority and balance. They think tossing a bit of coin in the plate is all they give, maybe a few think singing is worship. 

But it is a worship service. That means we are there to worship, pray etc. 

And of course we can offer. 
1 Peter 2:5
5 you also, as living stones, are being built up a spiritual house, a holy priesthood, to offer up spiritual sacrifices acceptable to God through Jesus Christ.
NKJV

Heb 13:15-16
15 Therefore by Him let us continually offer the sacrifice of praise to God, that is, the fruit of our lips, giving thanks to His name. 16 But do not forget to do good and to share, for with such sacrifices God is well pleased. 
NKJV

And the psalms , God is well pleased with us worms, He is making a priesthood out of us


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

We are in agreement. I more completely understand what you were writing after the last post.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Apr 1, 2009)

I would have thought pentecostal too.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

Reformed Baptist said:


> I would have thought pentecostal too.



Well it might have been a Georgia Reformed Baptist church don't you think


----------

